# I converted a Zeiss Ikon Contina L lens on my canon 5d mark II



## shiningnewlight

Read my blog here that has a writeup on this project and future projects!







I will be doing a TON more of these DIY conversions on my blog!

Thanks!


----------



## bigboi3

Hey, that's pretty slick there!  Alternatively, this should work for any body I presume?


----------



## shiningnewlight

yup!


----------



## unpopular

I'm using a CZJ 50/2.8 from a Praktica on my Sony a300. 

I actually only own one MA lens, which I never use. Here is one from a Rodogon 50/4 enlarging lens with about 5mm extension:


----------



## roborama

very cool!


----------

